

At Kayak, the goal is seven days from recruit to employee - ilamont
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/04/10/at_kayak_the_goal_is_seven_days_from_recruit_to_employee/

======
mdaniel
I would love to know if Kayak is one of those "you push to production on your
first day" kind of places.

The intersection of those two practices (the 7 day recruitment and hit-the-
ground-running) could make for some amazing team velocity improvements.

